# What cars have you driven over the years?



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

As the title says chaps, what cars have you driven (not necessarily owned) over the years?

I've driven the following (no joke by the way):
Audi A4 Saloon & A4 Avant - 09 plate (new shape)
Audi Q5 - 59 plate
Audi TT - 57 plate (new shape)
Range Rover Sport - 58 plate
Saab 9-3 Vector Sport - 09 plate
Vauxhall Vectra - new shape
Ford Fiesta - 09 plate (new shape)
Volkswagen Eos - 57 plate - very nice, quite nippy too!
Peugeot 407
Ford Mondeo - 56 plate
Jaguar XF - 09 plate
Ford Mondeo (56 plate)
Mazda MX-5 (current shape)
Citroen Saxo
Volkswagen Golf - MK5 (standard & GTI) & MK6 (GTD)
Vauxhall Astra (08 plate)
Audi A3 S-Line (10 plate)
Audi A6 Avant (07 plate)
Citroen C-Crosser
Peugeot 107
Citroen C1
Citroen C4
Ford Transit
Ford Transit Connect
Citroen Berlingo
Range Rover Vogue
Vauxhall Corsa C
Vauxhall Corsa D
BMW 3 Series
BMW X3
Land Rover Discovery 3
Nissan Micra
Mercedes CLK 200 (56 plate)
Mercedes CLK 320 Avantegarde 
Mitsibishi Shogun
Mitsibishi Animal
VW Transporter

Just thought it'd be interesting to see what everyone's driven.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Not going to list them all but the better ones include 
E39 520 
Smart roadster
E46 M3
Mk1 Audi tt 225
Fn2 type r
EP3 type r
Mk4 golf gti
TT supra mk4


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

My own

1989 LR 110 CSW
1998 Pug 106 1.5D
2002 Ford Focus TDCi
2003 Ford Focus TDCi

Others-
1999 Ford Fiesta TDDi
2009 Honda Civic Type R FN2 Championship
2002 Audi TT Quattro
2004 Renault Clio Cup 182
2007 Citroen Berlingo
2001 Citroen C15
2004 VW Polo TDi

I think that covers it.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

1994 Escort
2000 Toyota Yaris
2001 Vauxhall Agila [First car  ]
2002 X-Trail
2003 Hyundai Coupe [Current car]
2004,5 Fiat Doblo
2005,6 Smart Fortwo [Next car, about to buy]
2006,7,8 Toyota Hiluxes
2008 Transit Connect

Not bad at just 19! 

S


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Corsa Driver: How old are you? And is that what you've owned or driven? And what do you class as "driven"?


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

corsa d driver, have you been twoc'in and joy riding? :lol:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> Corsa Driver: How old are you? And is that what you've owned or driven? And what do you class as "driven"?


Moved around a car park I suspect 

S


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Owned

W plate vauxhall astra 1.6
51 plate vauxhall astra sri
53 plate mg tv cool blue soft top
Y Plate BMW 320 compact 
53 plate merc 220 kompressor
S plate vw golf gti 
54 plate Audi a4 3.0 convertible
57 plate Audi a5 3.0 tdi coupe 
57 plate Audi TT 2.0l coupe
57 plate Audi TT 3.2l coupe 
58 plate BMW 320 coupe 
07 plate vw gol gti


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> And is that what you've owned or driven? And what do you class as "driven"?


It's what I've driven not owned, and I class driven as in driven on a road/motorway just generally driving!



ksm1985 said:


> corsa d driver, have you been twoc'in and joy riding? :lol:


:lol:

Just been fortunate enough to drive all these through...


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

Lots of small cars  

2004 1.8D Ford Fiesta
2003 1.0 Corsa C
2000 1.0 Fiat Seicento
2007 1.1 Citroen C2 AirPlay+
2000 1.4 Auto Peugeot 206
2000 1.8 VW Golf GTI 
2003 1.4 Toyota Corolla 
2003 1.6 MG TF
2000 1.2 Fiat Punto

Owned:































1993 1.0 Auto (CVT) Nissan Micra
1998 1.4 Auto (CVT) Nissan Micra
2001 1.6 Citroen Saxo VTR
2003 2.0 Hyundai Coupé


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Mini with a mini sport 1293 lump ( first car )
Astra mk1 gte
Cav Sri
Cav Gsi
Escort cab
Mk2 escort rs2000
Mk2 escort 1600 sport
Talbot sunbeam Ti
Talbot sunbeam with a lotus twincam
Capri 1.6ls
Sierra cosworth 2wd crystal blue
Sierra cosworth 2wd black
Bmw 330d touring
Omega estate v6
Mk1 escort full race tarmac spec (cosworth powered)
Audi R8
Audi Rs4
Ford Mustang
Merc slk
Range rover sport
Grp n EVO


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

SBerlyn said:


> Moved around a car park I suspect
> 
> S


In that case, shed loads....

Let's think

Car's Owned in my name:

Mk4 Ford Escort 1.4 LX 1991
Mk3 Seat Ibiza 1.4 .cool/s 2001
Mk3 Seat Ibiza 1.8T 20v Cupra 2001

Various others from friends, family members, neighbours, higher cars etc etc

1.0 Pug 205
1.1 Ford Fiesta
1.6 Mk5 Ford Escort
1.6 Ford Focus
1.6 Ford Focus Facelift
1.4 Fiat Punto P Reg
Another Punto S Reg
Mk4 1.6 Astra SXI
1.2 Clio 51 Reg
1.6 Audi A3 51 Reg
1.25 Ford Escort
900cc Daewoo Matiz
Renault Scenic
Audi TT 51 Reg
Audi S3 59 Reg
1.4 Fiat Punto 2008
1.2 Fiat Punto R Reg
1.9 TDi Fiat Bravo 58
2.4 Fiat Stilo Arbarth
1.4 Fiat Brava
Renault Megane 1.4
Renault Megane 225
Toyota Hilux
1.4 Mk3 Ibiza - Not mine
1.6 Mk3 Ibiza
Subaru Imprezza
Mitsibushi Sigma 3.0L V6 Auto Estate
Nissan Primera GT
Toyota Celica 140bhp
Mk4 Golf 1.9TDi
Mk1 Seat Leon Cupra @ 360bhp
Mk4 Seat Ibiza 1.9TDi @ 240bhp & 380lb/ft
Mk4 Seat Ibiza 1.9TDi @ 170bhp
Ford Fiesta Zetec 1.6
Mk1 Seat Leon CupraR @ an apparent 320bhp
Left Hand Drive Golf Cab
Mk3 Golf
Mitsubishi L200
Toyota Hilux
Citreon C5 Estate
Toyota MR2
Skoda Fabia 1.9 TDi - Stage 1 Map
Mk3 Ibiza Cupra - Not mine

Think that that's about it! Most of them I have "Driven", and a handful have been just "moving"


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Off the top of my head with little thought

Vaux Nova
Rover 100
Rover 214
Rover 216GTI
Rover 820 vitesse
4 different mini's from 988cc mayfair to 1380 mental machine.
Ford escort estate
Volvo V40
skoda Fabia VRS
Toyota corolla
toyota Hilux
Transit
L200
Subaru forrester
TVR cerbera
Lotus 7(had to drive barefoot!!!)

Plus various other stuff


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Hmm...

Driven:

Lamborghini Gallardo
Audi R8
Ferrari 355
Porsche 996 gt3
Lotus Elise
Ford Ka
Vauxhall Vectra
Fiat Brava
Mazda RX8
BMW E39 M5
Rover Vitesse
Mitsubishi FQ320 VII

Owned:

Civic Type R EP3
BMW E46 M3
Nissan 350Z


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Im 19 so not many....

First was mine aged 13 on a farm.

Instructors car - Ford Focus
Briefly a 9n3 Polo 1.4 (wasnt great....)
Mates Mini Cooper S JCW GP (LOVED IT!)
Mates Clio
Various Minis
Polo 6n2 (My daily driver)
Dads old XJR with uprated supercharger (400bhp+ )

Think thats it....could be wrong.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Owned....

306 D Turbo
Clio 16v
R5 GT Turbo 200bhp
Clio Dimma 16v
Nissan Pulsar GTI-R
E36 BMW M3 Evo
Mitsi Evo VI
Golf VR6
Mk4 Golf GTi
BMW 320ci
Renault Megane 225
Seat Leon FR TDi

Driven.... these are all i can remember so far

106 GTi
Audi TT 225 Roadster (Ph1)
Porsche 911 Cup car
Renault Clio Cup car as in the Race car, not road version (track only)
Jaguar JP1
Formula Palmer Audi
Nissan 350z
Caterham 250bhp model
Nissan Navara
Vauxhall Omega Elite
BMW 535D
BMW 520D (Brand new one yesterday)
Aston Martin DB5
D-Type Jag
E-Type Jag
Lotus Exige (S2)
Lotus Elise (S2)
Porshe Boxster S
Ferrari 360 Spyder (Around Harrogate for a while)
Bentley Continental GT
Skoda Octavia vRS (Mk1)
Skoda Octavia vRS (Mk2)
BMW 525i
VW Passat TDi 170
Peugeot 206 GTi 180 (on track)

Think that's just about everything that's remotely interesting lol


----------



## mickbhall (Aug 25, 2010)

Corsa c all trim and engines
Corsa d as above
Astra 55-09 plate all trims
meriva as above
zaferia as above
Renault clio all trims from 55-09 plate
Megene as above
espace as above
laguna as above
renault master
renault traffic
renault kangoo
1992 nissan micra
1999 pug 106
2000 pug 206 GTi
2008 nissan navara
51 plate suzuki baleno gsr
52 proton satria GTI
saxo vts
saxo vtr
civic type r
Golf GTi new shape
golt gtdti 52 plate

might be few more


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

LOADS of vehicles

Ford cortina mk5 (had 2, first cars)
Lada Riva
Metro
Xr3i
Fiat Cinqucento
Nova
Ax GT (had 2)
Mini (had 2)
Daewoo (can't remember the model it was that sh1te, yet I remembered the Lada???)
Ford mondeo (had 3)
MX5
Fiat Bravo
Rover 600ti (one of my favourites with the mx5)
Saxo VTR
Saxo 1.1
Punto
Corsa (had 3)
Vectra
sure I've owned more

Driven

megane
focus
fiesta
Astra van 
corsa van
caddy
fiesta van
transit
berlingo
partner
fiat van thing (worst thing I've ever driven)
Merc Sprinter
VW Bora
Golf
Pug 206
Rover 800

Leyland
olympian
atlantean
national

Scania Solar

Dennis Dart

And countless other buses I can't remember tha names of


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Honda CRV (older shape and current shape)
Honda Civic Type R (current shape)
Honda Accord (current shape)
VW Polo
Mazda 6
Porsche Boxster
Nissan Navara
Ford Focus (new shape)
Hyundai Coupe
Land Rover Defender
Peugeot Partner
Chrysler PT Cruiser
Nissan Almera
Jaguar X Type


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Too many to mention 

I get to drive about 3 or 4 different cars a day at the moment everything from Daewoo Matiz to Merc S class.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Bikes owned
Kawasaki Z200 - Nice little thumper
Honda CX500 Plastic Maggot, knock knock
Kawasaki KH250 stink wheel restoration project that never got started 
BMW R100RT - Very civilised, very Germanic
Triumph TR7V Tiger 750 - Very unruly, very chaotic, very British (of the time) but on it's day, very good to ride.
Yamaha FJ1200 - Very Japanese. Capable and forgettable.
Harley FXRS 1340 Evo - V Twin cruiser, cracking bike, still got it too, but, ahem, we'll leave it there 
Bikes ridden
Neval 125 stroker - the most evil road going device known to man.
Yamaha TY50 trials type moped - slow but no need to put your feet down ever, great fun riding that round the back garden.
Honda XL185 trail bike
Honda CB400N Superdream

Ridden pillion on 
Honda CBX1000 - scary fast, 0 - undercracker trauma in seconds 
Kawasaki Z1300 - scary fast, comfortable, but still scary fast.

Cars owned
Citroen AX 1.0 petrol - Biscuit tin and Lego build quality pour sans plomb
Citroen AX 1.5D - Biscuit tin and lego pour Diesel, tres bon.
Fiat Multipla 1.9JTD - Much missed ugly bug 
Ford Transit Tourneo GLX 8 seater
Fiat Ducato 2.0 JTD powered coach built motorhome
Skoda Fabia 1.9D - numb
Renault Kangoo something van - didn't have it long
Fiat Ducato 2.0 JTD van
Vauxhall Vivaro 1.9 CDTI

Cars driven
Some old bay window wendy house VW thing
Luton Transit van
Luton VW LT
Metro something hire car
Rover 213s hire car - very nice, just needed a flat cap and CSMA badges.
Ford Escort hire car
Ford Sierra hire car
Vauxhall Nova hire car - what a steaming pile of poo that was.
Daf LF 7.5 ton box van

Buses
Bristol VR 
Leyland Titan - worst brakes (Hydraulic ffs) ever fitted to any vehicle, nicknamed whispering death in the depot due to quiet engine and involvement in a fatality (see brakes). Horrible way to spend the day, clearly not designed by a bus driver. Rev it up, stick it in gear and watch pedestrians dive for cover as they think a bomb has just gone off.
Leyland Olympian - big improvement on above.
Scania Metropolitan - bouncier than a spacehopper owners convention.
MCW - dunno what type, just know they are the best bus I've driven, and had fantastic brakes, very powerful and progressive. Lovely bus to drive all round. No vices. Want one.
Daf Optare Spectra - very modern at the time, lots of niggly faults as a workplace. Jerky ride in traffic due to advanced transmission 
Daf Optare Delta - single decker
MAN Optare Vecta - shorty single decker with two handbrakes 
MCW Midi bus thing - hateful, just hateful
Optare single deck low floor thingamabobs - same length as other full size single decks, but with a longer wheelbase making for an orbit rather than a turning circle. Gutless 5 litre (I think) twin turbo engine. Turbo failures put down to drivers not allowing engine to warm up properly  memo distributed saying to drive them at half throttle for first 30 minutes after leaving depot... yeah right, you needed to put your boot on the floor just to get the things to pull away.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Nissan Micra
Vauxhall Corsa C 1.2 and 1.0
Toyota Celica generation 7 VVTi and VVTLi and VVTLi + Greddy Supercharger 
Honda Civic Type R (EP3)
Mitsubishi Evo 9 (JDM)
Honda CRX SiR 1.6
Honda CRV with LPG conversion
Honda Civic EK with B18c + Turbo 
Subaru Impreza WRX STI (JDM)
Audi TT previous shape and newer shape released from 2007
Toyota Corolla 1.4
Toyota MRS 1.8
Honda Jazz 1.2
Nissan Primera
Nissan Quasqai
Toyota Yaris
Honda Integra Type R (DC5)
Peugeot 206
Golf TDI GTI
Honda Accord 2L
Honda Civic 1.4
Smart car

All I can remember so far, most are owned by my friends or me at one point or another.


----------



## jwindley (Nov 7, 2006)

quite a few I guess!
owned:

1975 Morris Marina 1.3
1986 Renault 9 1.4
1989 Renault 11 1.7
1988 Toyota MR2 Mk1 1.6
1988 Toyota MR2 Mk1 1.6 (yes, a second one)
1994 Toyota MR2 Mk2 2.0 Turbo
2006 Honda Civic 2.2 Diesel

Wife's cars (ie driven as much as my own):

1994 Ford Fiesta 1.1
1998 Citroen Saxo 1.4
2003 SEAT Leon 1.9 diesel

Family members cars driven:

Mercedes 190
BMW 323
Volvo 240
Ford Focus
VW Golf
Honda Civic
Honda Prelude
Peugeot 306
Peugeot 406

lots of rental cars:

Peugeot 406 SW
various Vauxhall Astras (2003-2010)
Ford Mondeos
Ford Fusion
VW Golf
various Vauxhall Vectras
various Ford Focuses
Renault Megane Convertible (2007)
Renault Scenic
Vauxhall Zafira
Toyota Avensis
Vauxhall Astra TT
Chevrolet Lacetti (Reasonabally priced car!)
Toyota Prius
various Vauxhall Corsas
Vauxhall Insignia
Nissan X-Trail

On a track:

Ford Focus
Porsche Cayman
Formula Ford


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

Nissan Micra - Driving Lessons
Ford XR2 - Brothers Car
VW Golf GTI Mk2 - Brothers Car
Vauxhall Astra - Dads
Rover Metro GTa - 1st Car
Renault Scenic - Dads
Ford Focus TDCI - 2nd Car
Ford Mondeo TDCI - 3rd Car
BMW X5 - Friends Car
VW Touran TSI - Current Car


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Landrover Discovery 3.0 TDV6 HSE - 59 Plate.
Range Rover 5.0 TDV8 Autobiography - 10 plate.
BMW 740 - 59 plate.
Defender 110 crew cab pick up - 04 plate.
Mitsubishi L200 Warrior - 05 plate.
Audi 2ltr TFSI Avant - 05 plate.
Ford Mondeo Ghia TDCI - 05 plate.
Ford Mondeo 2ltr TDCI Zetec - 10 plate.
Ford Focus 1.6 Zetec - 10 plate.
Vauxhall Insignia SRI CDTI - 59 plate.
Vauxhall Insignia SRI 1.8 - 59 plate.
Vauxhall Vectra 1.9 SRI CDTI Estate - 09 plate.
Vauxhall Vectra 1.9 SRI CDTI - 09 plate.
Citroen C5 - 59 plate.
Ford Transit crew cab flat bed - 08 plate.
Scania R580 Truck - No idea what reg but newish.
Ford Focus RS - The first shape, not the latest one.
Subaru Impreza WRX - 51 plate.

The list could go on forever!!!


----------



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

Ford Orion 1.6
Cavalier 1.6
Cavalier 2.0
Vectra 2.0
Omega 2.5
Mercedes E55 AMG
Jeep Grand Cherokee LTD (X2)
BMW 525
Volvo V70
VW Touareg V6 TDI
Corsa 1.4
Corsa 1.2
Fiat Punto
Freelander 1.6
Freelander Tdi
Landrover Disco
Landrover Defender 110 (x2)
Daimler Steyer Puch Pinzgauer
Mercedes fire engine
Volvo / Saxon fire engine
Jag XJS
Jag XKR
Rolls Royce Silver Spur
Renault 5 GT Turbo
Fiat Cinqecento
Mini One
BMW 1 series
VW Golf
VW Passat CC
Kia Cee'd
Subaru legacy
Subaru impreza
Mondeo
Toyota Avensis
MGT
Fiesta
Saab 93 estate
Audi TT


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Owned

Ford Fiesta Mk3 1.6 16v ghia
Audi A3 1.8T Quattro Sport 6

Driven

Ford Fiesta Mk3 1.6 16v ghia
Audi A3 1.8T Quattro Sport 6
Ford Orion 1.6 Ghia
Vauxhall Astra Mk4 1.6 16v Estate
Vauxhall Astra Mk5 1.6 16v Sxi
Audi A3 2.0 TDi Sportback
Audi A4 Cab 2.0T S-Line
Audi A3 1.9 TDi special edition
Audi A4 2.0 TDI S-Line Avant
Audi A6 3.0 TDI SE Avant
Audi A8 4.2 W8
Mitsubishi Canter :lol:
Ford Focus Mk1 1.8 TDDi Estate
Ford Focus Mk2.5 1.6 TDCi
Ford Focus Mk2.5 1.6 16v
VW Jetta 1.9 TDi SE
VW Golf Mk5 2.0 TDi
Toyota RAV-4
Land Rover Discovery Series 2 Td5 GS
Land Rover Range Rover Sport HSE TDV6
Audi A4 Cab 2.0T S-Line
Hyundai i10 1.2 Comfort
Nissan Pathfinder SVE

and last but not least

Ford Escort Mk2 Rallycar through the Radnorshire Forests 

drew


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

buckas said:


> Ford Escort Mk2 Rallycar through the Radnorshire Forests


:thumb:

I would love to drive one of these, they sound amazing!!

Been to the Isle of Mull rally the past 3 years, and these are the best cars by far!!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mg Midget
MGB GT
Audi 80
Audi Quattro
BMW 328i
Porsche Cayenne
Porsche 911 (996) Turbo
Porsche 911 Carrera (993)
Morgan Plus 8
Mazda RX8
Mazda 3
Mazda 2
Ford Focus
Insignia
Vectra
Primera eGT
Bora V5
Golf V6 4Motion
Westfield Seven
Streetka
Racing Puma
Ginetta G15
Leaon Cupra
Triumph Dolomite Sprint
Sierra 4x4
Ferrari 550
Saab 9-5 Aero HOT
Golf GTi Cab Mk1
Corrado G60
Corrado VR6
Aston Martin Vantage
Jaguar XK8
Jaguar XJ8
VX220 Turbo
Triumph Toledo
VW Scirocco (current)
Lexus IS-F
Lexus CT 200h
Lexus LF-A
Nissan 300ZX
Mercedes SL500
BMW M3 E46
Renault 11
Audi A3
BMW 1 Series
Prius
Passat
Audi A6
Audi A4
Audi TT
Toyota Celica
Mercedes CLK
Alfasud
Alfa 156
Alfa 159
Alfa 166
MG ZT V8
MG SV

I'm sure I have missed loads


----------



## MontyCountryman (Dec 9, 2007)

Austin Montego Vanden plas
MG Montego 2.0i
Rover Montego 2.0i Countryman
Rover Montego 2.0D Countryman
Rover 416 SLI Auto
Rover 45 Club Auto
MG ZS 1.6 110
MG ZS 2.5 180
MG ZT-T 2.5 190
MG ZT 2.5 180
Rover 75 2.5 V6 Club
Ford fiesta mk5

And out of that list only one of them was my mates and i wouldnt drive it again! Guess what it was?


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm 20 and used to work in a garage and car hire shop, so there's a fair few. In fact, I will have forgotten quite a lot of them!

Owned:
2000 Skoda Fabia Comfort 1.4mpi
2005 Skoda Fabia Elegance 1.9TDi (current)

Driven:
1989 Porsche 911 Carrera :argie:
2002 BMW 530d E39 M-sport (Dad's old car, fantastic machine)
2004 VW Polo Twist 1.4TDi (Dad's current workhorse)
2007 Peugeot 307 1.6 (Mum's old car, crap)
2008 Peugeot 207 1.6 HDI (Mum's current, decent)
Several of Mum's old Peugeot 206 1.1's, gutless, cramped but otherwise ok.
Numerous Ford Fiesta mk6's (usually gutless 1.2's, handled well though).
2004 Ford Mondeo 1.8's, one manual, one automatic.
Renault Clio 1.2's, bland.
Renault Scenic 1.4 automatic in lime green. GODAWFUL.
2002 Mazda 6 diesel.
Numerous Vauxhall Corsa C's, not good.
Old Mercedes 500E.
First-gen Ford Focus 1.4, 2.0, and TDCi diesel.
Mazda 626
1997 Peugeot 406 1.9 XUD. Fantastic car that we had for years.
1995 VW Vento 1.9 TDi. Terrible.
1995 Citroen Xantia
A few Renault Kangoo/Citroen Berlingo things.
1993 Isuzu Trooper.
2005 Range Rover V8 
1990's Range Rover V8's
1980's Range Rover V8's
2000 Land Rover Freelander (that I cooked...)
1980-something Land Rover Discovery 3-door, minus 2nd gear but otherwise brilliant.
Mercedes Vito. Crap.
2004 Ford Transit pickup.
1980-something Toyota Hilux pickup.
2001 Mitsubishi Shogun Sport.
VW Bora 2.0
2001 Seat Ibiza Cupra mapped to 230bhp.
2006 Skoda Fabia vRS mapped to 170bhp, just last night. Fun! :thumb:
Audi A4 1.9TDi
VW Passat 1.9TDi and 1.8T.
1998 Subaru Legacy
2000 Honda H-RV
1960's Lotus Elan +2
1930's Austin 7 Ruby :lol:
2003 Mazda RX8
2001 Vauxhall Vectra SRI Estate
1995 Vauxhall Cavalier 1.8
2004 MG ZR
Lots of Rover 200's, 400's, 25's, 45's and a few 75's.
Rover 600 ti

Tractors!
1948 Ferguson TE20 
1962 Massey Ferguson 35X
2008 Zetor something or other.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Owned and currently in order 

Cortina 1.6 Ghia
Escort Mk3 1.3L
Escort Mk3 1.6L
Fiesta XR2 
Ford XR3i
Ford RS1600i
Ford RST Series 1 
At which point my daughter was born .....
Vauxhall Cavalier 1.8LS
Nissan Almera Tino SE Plus (car for left handed people , Well i am a leftie)
Nissan x trail 
Daughter now grown up 
Mercedes CLK (Driving daily)
Jaguar S-type R (In the garage only for the dry days)
Aston Martin DB9 (part owned garaged for the dry days only)

What I've driven ...

Far too many but the one of the best was my friends in Italy Audi RS6 . There is fast and then there is Audi RS6 fast !!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

In no real order
Toyota Auris (My car)
Mitusibushi Outlander (Parents Car)
Renault Clio MK2 (First car)
Seat Leon MK1
Citroen C4
Toyota Avensis
Toyota Verso
Toyota IQ
Golf TSI 1.4 mk6
Polo TDI
Vauxhall Combo van 2005 one
Transit Tipper (Drive it a few times per week as work)
Land Rover Defender 90
Hilux Pickup

And to follow Leodhasach a 115 HP 2010 Case Tractor today :lol:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Rover Metro's, 100's and a TF

And i wouldnt change a thing 

I had a Clio which was softer than a Mr Wippy, and have driven a couple of Passats - i dont like knew cars, the brakes are too good :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

:lol: I wouldn't even have the time to list them all! :lol:


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

From memory - and ones I haven't owned.

Ford Escort MK1 1100 in need of a decoke - wow that left a lasting memory :lol:
Mini 1000 x 2
Triumph 1300 Dolomite x 2
Vauxhall Cavalier 1600GL
Triumph Spitfire 
Saab 900 Turbo 4 door - a few weeks old 
Saab 900i two door
Sabb 9-3
Chrysler Neon
Chrysler Grand Caravan x2 :thumb:
Dodge (?) Town and Country
Saab 9-5 saloons and estate 
Saab 9000i 
Volkswagen Golf GTi Mk1 
Nissan of some sort.
Toyota Hiace Pick up
Renault 25v6
Peugeot 405 GRi
Transit minibus


----------



## dan123elvin (Jun 15, 2010)

52 Ford Ka
V Land Rover
04 Ford Mondeo
54 Fiat Punto
06 VW Polo
03 MG ZR 1.6 
53 VW Golf Match 1.6
05 Ford Focus Edge 1.6
56 VW Golf 1.6
55 Lotus Elise 111S


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

quite a few! some of the more note worthy ones:

All my uncles wedding cars (I drive for him sometimes):
1956 Rolls Royce Silver Cloud
1929 Willys Knight (only 5 in the country!)
1949 Rolls Royce Silver Wraith
1956 Armstrong Siddeley Limousine
1956 Armstrong Siddeley 
1951 Rolls Royce Silver Wraith
1957 DK400 Daimler Limousine
Rover P5
Rolls Royce Shadow

All the VXR range at brands hatch apart from the VXR220.
Meriva VXR
Corsa VXR
Astra VXR
Zafira VXR
Vectra VXR
VXR8

Jag S-type
Pug 106
Pug 206
Lots of Corsa C's
BMW M3
2001 Audi S3
K reg Nissan 200SX S13 
2009 Lotus Elise 111S
2008 Mk5 VW Golf
1987 5.0 V8 GMC Chevy Day Van 

My cars:
1987 Mk2 Astra Club
2000 Mk4 Astra SRI
2002 VX220


There might be a few more which I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

lol this is fun,

nissan sunny (driving school)
ford mk4 escort bonus (crashed)
ford mk5 escort sport (stolenx2)
ford fiesta mk2 1.1 (died)
ford fiesta mk2 1.1 (crashed)
ford fiesta mk2 1.1 (died on motorway)
ford fiesta mk3 1.0CVT (absolute **** and deserved to die on the motorway)
ford fiesta mk2 1.1 (failed mot due to having a see through footwell)
austin metro 1.0 auto (oh my freeking god what a **** car)
toyota celica f reg, what a poo car, had a really long key too!
nissan sunny coupe, block of cheese shape, what a car awesome
nissan bluebird, 130 quid, electriuc everything and lasted 2 years
nissan 100nx, another awesome budget banger
citroen zx 2.0 16v, wow what a car, not fast but the handling was unreal
vauxhall frontera never again
nissan 100 nx again until present, 4 years now and still going
nissan skyline present


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Ford Fiesta 1.6 2007
Hyundi Santa Fe 2.0 2005
Skoda Fabia 1.2 2005
Ford Ka 1.6 2002


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Ford Fiesta (52 Plate)
Vauxhall Corsa (52)
Peugeot 309 (Not sure - old)
Rover Metro (K)
Peugeot 206 (54)
Mercedes C-Class (51)
Mercedes E-Class (55)
Audi A4 S-Line (59)
BMW 118 Sport (59)
Toyota Auris (58)
Vauxhall Astra (Again, not sure but old)


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

cant be bothered or remember all driven, 

owned in order 
fiesta 1.0giha 
ford orion 1.6giha 
ford orion 1.6e 
astra gte 16v 
golf gti 8v
golf gti 16v
corrado g60
escort cosworth 
bmw m3 soft top 
bmw m3 evo hard top
audi a3 tdi s line 
porsche 993 targa 
porsche 996 c2
ferrari 360
audi a4 s line tdi


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Probably far too many to remember due to the perks of the job but these are the ones off the top of my head that are worth mentioning, I won't include those that just get driven in and out the unit as that doesn't really count :lol:

Lamborghini Gallardo
Lamborghini Gallardo LP-560 (drove that one with the windows down the whole way!)
Ferrari 360 CS (Customer took me for a spin and then threw me the keys, the noise from that engine will stay with me forever!)
997 GT3
997 Turbo's
993 Turbo
997 4S
996 4S
Cayman S
Boxter S
Cayenne Turbo S
Nissan GTR
Audi RS4's
Audi TT's
Golf R32
BMW M3 (E90)
BMW M3 (E46)
BMW X5
BMW Alpina B10
BMW Alpina D3
Mercedes CLK
Impreza WR1 (not mine)
Impreza RB320 (Prodrive #001)
Evo FQ400
Aston Martin DB9
Morgan Aero 8
Range Rover Sport
Land Rover Defender (couldn't miss that one out! )
Focus RS's

Good thread this, good fun to think back and appreciate some of the cars you've driven in the past


----------



## AlRex (May 13, 2008)

Driven:

Toyota Starlet 1.3
Nissan Micra 1.0
Citroen Saxo 1.4 Furio - Owned
Vauxhall Astra Coupe 1.8 - Owned
Mazda RX8 231 - Owned
Ford Mondeo st tdci - Currently Own
Subaru Impreza wrx
Ford Focus st
Mazda 3 mps
Renault Clio 1.2
Suzuki Swift 1.3
Volvo S40 2.4
Ferrari 550 Maranello
Ferrari 360 spider + coupe F1
Aston Martin DB9
Lamborghini Gallardo
Lamborghini Murcielago LP640
Porsche 911 Carerra
Ginetta G20
Caterham
Audi A3 3.2
Honda S2000
Formula Silverstone single seater
Formula Ford single seater

Hmm more than I thought now I have wrote it all down


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

well not going to list them all lol.

Aston martin db9, range rover sport, focus st plus astra vxr.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Errrm in order from first till now:

Ford Fiesta mk6 1.4 Tdci
Lexus IS220
Peugeot 206 1.1
Peugeot 206 2.0 Hdi
Aston Martin DB9
Ferrari 360
Lamborghini Murcielago
Ford Ka 1.3
Mitsubishi L200
Mercedes Sprinter
LDV Convoy
Ford Fiesta mk6 1.6 Tdci (mine)


----------



## ash-g (Jan 24, 2011)

1995 civic 
2000 civic
1994 crx sir
2005 jazz
2005 impreza wrx
2004 fiesta 
2000 a3
1999 206
1997 glanza v
1998 prelude vti motegei
2002 civic type r
2003 civic 5 door
2007 corsa
2003 civic current


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Ford Fiesta 1.4 TDCi (1st Car)
Peugeot 207 1.6 HDI (2nd Car)
Renaultsport Megane R26 F1 (3rd Car)
Ford Mondeo 2.2 ST TDCI (4th Car)
Vauxhall Vectra 2L Straight Diesel (courtesy car)
Seat Leon 1.9 TDi FR (5th and current car)
Fiat Stilo 1.9 JDTm (mates old car)
Ford Ranger 2.9 Diesel (Old fellas import)
Seat Ibiza 1.4 Petrol (brothers car)
Honda Accord 2.2 Diesel (uncles car)
Ford Fiesta 1.2 16V petrol (Courtesy Car)
Peugeot 607 Auto (Courtesy Car)
Renault Megane Saloon 1.5 DCi (Courtesy Car)

There has been more, just cant remember them!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I have owned
Jun 2003-Aug 2004 Pug 106 XN
Aug - Oct 2004 Pug 106 GTI
Nov 2004 - April 2006 Renault Clio 1.2
April 2006- April 2007 Rover Mini Racing Green
April 2007 - April 2009 Rover Mini Equinox
April 2009- Oct 2010 Pug 106 GTI
Oct 2010 - present Ford Puma 1.7

I've driven BMW M3, DB7, original Shelby GT500 plus others.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Today:

*New shape* dark silver coloured *Megane Coupe* (lovely!!)
Audi A3 (loads of times)
Peugeot 307

This week:

Skoda Octavia (56 reg)
Audi A4
Vauxhall Zafira (new shape)
Citroen C2


----------



## stevept (Nov 22, 2009)

ive driven
04 meriva currently own
04 punto
08 astra
51 clio
51 corsa


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

Clio 1.4 RT
Clio 1.8 16v
Clio 172 Sport
Clio 182 Cup
Saxo 1.1
Saxo VTR
Saxo VTS
Peugeot 106 1.4
Peugeot 106 GTi
Peugeot 205 GTi Dimma
Peugeot 206 GTi
Peugeot 306 Rally
Peugeot 306 1.9td
Honda Civic Type R
Honda Integra Type R
Subaru Impreza Turbo 2000
Subaru Impreza Type R
Subaru Impreza WRX STi
Ford rs2000 (I think it was)
Ford Escort RS Turbo
Ford Fiesta Zetec S
Ford Ka
Nissan Micra
Ford Escort RS Cosworth
Fiat Punto
Lamborghini Gallardo
Porsche 911 996
Porsche 911 (can't remember the model, but the older air cooled ones)
Mercedes A class
Smart ForTwo
Mitsibushi Evo 6
Seat Ibiza Cupra

Pretty sure there's a few I can't remember


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

My own 

Golf MK3 GTi
00 Astra 
08 Nissan 350z 
06 Dodge caliber 
02 Fiat punto
99 Ford puma
05 Fiat punto 

I've driven 

Astra van 
Mini one girlfriends sisters
volvo 440 dads old car 
volvo v70 dads old car
landrover Boss 
SLK 230 boss wife 
Mini cooper Bos daughter 
Audi A6 Boss 
Ford mondeo Dads current car
Ford mondeo Brothers current car 
Clio williams Brothers old car
Rover 215 Brothers old car 
Astan Martin DB9 Wedding car had it 3 days before my wedding 
Ford fiesta Friends car 
Kia pride Friends car
Ford KA Ex's car 
VW Transporter High top Work 
BMW X5 Girlfriends Friends 
Mitsubishi l2500 Old Boss 
Nissan Duke Friends 
Nissan Skyline R32 Gtr Brothers friend
Nova Brothers friend :lol:
Audi Q7 Girlfriends friends car 

Thats all off the top of my head, and I've put it down to driving them for more than 4 hours in each car


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Some highlights (fondly remembered ) of cars I've owned:

Ford Escort Mk1 RS2000
Ford Escort Mk11 RS2000 x 4 Off (1 New)
Ginetta G15 (998cc 'Works' Engined Hillclimb and Sprint car)
Lotus Elan S4 SE
Lotus Elan Sprint (Vegantune 148hp engine)
VW Golf Mk 1 Gti 1600 (New)
Renault Clio Williams Mk1 (No. 399 of 400)
Mini Cooper S (New)
Mini Cooper S JCW GP (New)

Alan W


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Today:

57 plate Citroen C2 3 door LOEB (125)
2001 Mercedes-Benz C180 Elegance (estate)
2001 Alfa Romeo 156 TS


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i drove a ford ka the other day


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

This time tomorrow I will have added a Lexus LFA to my list


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

andy665 said:


> This time tomorrow I will have added a Lexus LFA to my list


damn u !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:

i have actually driven a monaro vxr and a 400 pony evo8 both owned by herbie147 on here,kind person lol


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Lada Niva Cossack...

The only car worth driving out there really


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Today:

Vauxhall Astra VXR in Arden Blue - 55 plate - :argie:
Suzuki Swift - 58 plate
Renault Scenic Grand - 54 plate
Vauxhall Corsa SXI - 52 plate


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Cars I have driven.

Clio V6 – First Car on a public road at aged 16 lol.
Nissan Navara
Merc CLK 270
Merc CLK 320
Merc ML 350
Clio 182
Fiat Punto 1.2
Grande Punto 1.9
Ford Ka
Pajero
Civic Coupe 1.6
Ford Focus (115)
Leon Cupra
Civic Type R – EP3
Civic Type R – EK9
Eunos Roadster
Range Rover Vogue
Rage Buggy 180 – Scary Fast
Rotax Go-Kart
Citroen Dispatch Van
Transit Van
Merc 7.5 Tonne (Private Road)
Forklift

To list a fair few!


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

A bit of a late starter compared to others but
Owned
fiesta 1.0
cavalier B x2
Cavalier C
Vectra B 
Signum current car

Company cars 
Astra estate
Astra van 
Transit van
Land rover discovery 
Land rover 100
Mitsubishi L200
Toyota hilux
Citroen xsara 
Subaru imprezza estate
Vauxhall frontera
there,s probably more but i cant think of them


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's mine

1965 MGB GT (first car)
MK IV Cortina 1600
Datsun Violet
Ford Fiesta MKII
Volkswagen Jetta
Vauxhall Belmont
Vauxhall Cavalier
Mazda 323F
Nissan Micra
MGC Convertible
Renault Laguna Estate
Renault Laguna Hatch
Renault Clio 1.5D (most economical car I ever had 70MPG)
Vauxhall Signum
350z Convertible
Mini Cooper S
Ford Focus ST3
VW Tiguan
370Z GT 

As many as I can remember!


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Currently 24 but I've driven:

BMW 730Li
Volvo S80
Volvo XC70
Merc E250 CGI Coupe
Merc E250 CGI Saloon
Ford Fiesta MKVII
Ford Mondeo 2.0 TDCi
Vauxhall Astra
VW Tiguan
LR Freelander 2 SE
LR Discovery 3 HSE
BMW E92 320d
VW Phaeton

So far so good... Only wish I could get into faster things!


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Reliant Kitten.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

H reg 1.0L fiesta - first car
R reg 1.25 zetec fiesta mk4 - engine went bang
05 reg fiesta flame 1.4 zetec - nice car
07 reg fiesta ST - awesome car, still miss it 
59 reg fiesta ZS - current car, love it


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

Sunbeam Alpine,
Toyota Supra,
TR6,
Mustang 5.0
Dodge Stealth RT
Ford Escape 4x4 (winter driver/workhorse)
BMW M Coupe (summer fun)


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Erm 

MINI Cooper R57 Cabrio (Mine)
MINI Cooper S R57 Cabrio 
MINI Cooper R56 Hatch (Was mine)
MINI Cooper D R56 Hatch
MINI Cooper R50 Hatch (Was mine)
MINI Cooper Clubman
MINI Cooper Clubman D
MINI Cooper Clubman S
MINI One R56
MINI One R52 Cabrio
BMW 116
BMW 318d
BMW 320d
VW Golf TSI

The ones that arent mine... have been loaners when mines been in the shop!


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Ford Sierra 2.3 Diesel, 1.8 Diesel
Ford Escort Mk3 1.3, XR3
Ford Escort Mk2 1.1, 1.3, 1.6 sport
Ford Capri 1.6
Ford Fiesta Mk1 1.1, 
Ford Fiesta Mk2 XR2
Ford Mondeo 1.8 Diesel
VW Sharan Diesel(these are very quick btw)
Bedford Rascal(dont knock it, this was brilliant to drive. Hit the brakes hard enough and it would do an Endo (anyone who owned a BMX will know what that is)) 
Vauxhall Cavalier MK2 Sri 130
Vauxhall cavalier Mk3 Sri
Vauxhall Vectra 1.8
Vauxhall Astra
Citroen Xantia
Peugeot 406, 407
Range Rover 4.0 Vouge
Alfa 164 3.0
Honda Accord
Citroen Saxo VTS
Toyota Corolla 1.6 16v 
Fiat Punto
Nissan Primera
Daihatsu Cuore 3cyl turbo(an absolute street sleeper, could not believe how fast it was!!!)
BL Metro


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Quite a few but favorites being a Brabus Rocket, most Alfa Romeo's and a vauxhall VXR8, helps working at a Mercedes / Alfa Romeo / Vauxhall dealer


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Today:

BMW 118 2004-2007 2.0L D SPORT (122) 
BMW 730 2003-2005 3.0L D SPORT (218)


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

wish Bailes was still here,would love to see what he would list


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Standard Pennant
Ford Cortina GT mk1
simca 1301(?)
Allegro!
Alfasud
MG Metro
Astra GTE mk2
Espace mk 2 (great car!)
Rover 214 (new shape)
MR2 mk2
E46 320d Sport
Zafira Elegance
E93 320d Sport Convertible (auto)

All from the Alfa onwards bought new, E46 and Zafira personally imported new from Hamburg and Gronigen, still owned. Assorted hire cars too numerous to mention.

Beep, beep:driver:


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

306chris said:


> Too many to mention
> 
> I get to drive about 3 or 4 different cars a day at the moment everything from Daewoo Matiz to Merc S class.


Hahaha, nice to see the planners are looking after you giving you th Matiz!
You don't know how close you were to getting an R8 out of Warrington tomorrow either!


----------



## Kiltox (May 13, 2009)

I've owned these:

2011 Kia Picanto 1.0 1
2007 Renault Laguna 2.0 16V Dynamique
2007 Vauxhall Astra 1.6 Active
2005 Vauxhall Astra 1.3 CDTI Club
2003 Nissan Almera 1.5 Pulse

And driven these:

2010 Citroen Xsara Picasso 1.6 Desire
2010 Nissan Micra 1.2 N-Tec
2009 Corsa D 1.2 Life
2010 Corsa D 1.2 SXI
2010 VW Golf 1.4 S
2010 Seat Leon 1.4 S
2010 Seat Leon 1.4 TSI SE
2010 Vauxhall Astra 1.4T SE
2010 Seat Ibiza 1.2 S
2010 Ford Focus 1.6 Zetec
2009 Kia Ceed 1.6
2010 Skoda Fabia 1.2 2
2009 VW Polo 1.2 S
2004 Corsa C 1.0 Active
2004 Corsa C 1.3 CDTI Life
2010 Ford Fiesta 1.4 TDCI (Studio I think, horrid "my fleet manager is tight" spec)

Exciting stuff :driver:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Today:

*Mercedes-Benz 'S'* 2006-2009 3.5L Auto (350)



Ford Ka (new shape 09 plate)
Vauxhall Corsa (02 plate)
Kia Sorrento (08 plate)
Vauxhall Astra Design (55 plate)
Volkswagen Golf (54 plate)


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

2001 Volvo S40 1.8i SE
2002 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited 4.7l V8

Drove various company cars (530d, C180, Freelanders, L200s, Navaras, Traffic, Kangoo, Dispatch) too.

Next car will definetly be a Merc. Looking at getting a 2004/5 SL500, early 2013 during the winter months whilst a convertable isn't as desirable and it'll be detailed for Spring!!... :argie:


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

An interesting thread. I'm on my 26th (owned) car. About to acquire my 27th on Friday.

I have lost so much money on cars, it's scary. But (at risk of sounding like George Best), it's been money well spent.

I've owned:

1. a blue Wolesley 1300 Vanden Plas (beautiful - loved the speedo)
2. 2 x Morris Itals (had a lot of fun in each of these even if they were both biege)
3. a Cavalier (in white)
4. a silver Cortina (epic speed, epic fuel economy)
5. a blue Orion (liked this but everything went wrong on it)
6. a red Escort (cool in red with the cassette holders)
7. a dark green Escort (my first new car - loved it)
8. a black(ish) Escort (my second new car - loved it more as it had air con)
9. a dark blue Fiesta (1.8 diesel with no power steering - economical but heavy going)
10. an gold SD1 Rover (pulled the caravan but little joy at petrol stations)
11. a green Jeep Grand Cherokee (pulled the caravan but even less fun at the pumps)
10. a blue Citroen Saxo (with a yellow gear knob - hilarious)
12. a red VW Passat (bled all over my driveway every night - used more oil than petrol)
13. a white Peugeot 405 (awful car - engine blew up and I was glad it did)
14. a red Mitsubishi GTO (awesome performance - thirsty but well worth it)
15. a Toyota Yaris (unbelievable economy, unbelievable boredom - even with a 3D dash!)
16. a black Toyota MR2 (loved it - a bit cosy though as I'm 6' 5"!)
17. a black Mercedes C220 CDi Coupe (superb - lots of repair bills though)
18. a pale blue Fiesta (excellent - bought for £95 and ran mostly on chip fat)
19. an old white Escort (cost £400, ran for a year then fell apart)
21. an orange Fiesta (amazing economy - kept this longer than any other car)
22. a dark green Fiesta (hmmm - not Ford's finest moment)
23. a grey Nissan 350z (I really loved this car - would buy another in the blink of an eye)
24. a black Fiesta (the third new car I've bought - a very nice drive)
25. a(nother) dark blue Fiesta (nice enough car - but didn't ring my bell)
26. a silver Mercedes E270 CDI Elegance (collecting on Friday) - can't wait 

Best: Nissan 350z
Worst: Peugeot 405
Most economical: Toyota Yaris with the orange Fiesta coming a close second
Least economical: Jeep (4.0l) - which averaged sub 20 mpg
Best to clean: Mitsubishi GTO (in red) - lovely
Worst to clean: Peugeot 405 - coma-inducing experience

I enjoyed that post. Happy days


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Today:

Renault Twingo Cup Sport (59 plate)









Mercedes-Benz SLK (Y reg)
BMW 330 Coupe (2004)
Honda Civic (51 plate)
Kia C'eed (59 plate)


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

Owned:

mini 998 mayfair
1992 Suzuki Swift GTI
Peugeot 205 junior (was an emergency!)
Toyota MR2 Mk 1 1.6
1.8 VW Corrado
VW 1.4 Polo
Toyota MR2 Mk 2 2.0
BMW E36 318Is
VW Golf Mk 3 VR6
Mazda MX-5 MK 1
Honda Integra Type R DC 2
Honda Prelude 2.2 Vtec

Bikes:

Yamaha Trail bikes
Kawasaki Scramblers
Suzuki TS-X 80cc
Yamaha RD 125
Yamaha TZR 125
Honda VFR 400 NC30
another VFR 400 NC30
Triumph Street Triple 675

Driven:

Porsche 911 3.2 Carrera
BMW 320Ci E46
BMW Mini One and Cooper
Golf Mk 5 GTD
Range Rover HSE V8
Bond Bug!
Daihtasu Pick up van!! 
Ford Fiesta Diesel van...
Kawasaki ZX-6R
Aprillia Mille
Triumph 675
Suzuki GSXR 750


Possibly some more cant remember haha.


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Owned...
Sadly i can even remember quite a few of the plates.
Cars in order:
Ford Capri Mk1 1600 WUG355H
Ford Capri Mk2 1600 ******R
Alfa Romeo Sprint Veloce MDG538W
Ford Fiesta XR2 EDG911Y
Peugeot 205 Gti 1600 A28AAM
Peugeot 205 Gti 1600 B140YTA
Ford Sierra Estate ?
VW Scirocco Mk2 1600 ?
Peugeot 309 Gti 1900 E220CJH
Peugeot 205 Cti E585DOD
Audi 80 Sport G?????
Peugeot 205 Gti 1900 H383AHR
Peugeot 205 D Turbo J628VVC
Range Rover Vogue 3.5 G?????
1995 VW Passat 2.0 M?????
1996 Jeep Cherokee 4..0 P874BUT
1998 Audi A4 1.8T Sport S521PDD
1999 Mercedes CLK 320 Avantgarde X????
2001 Subaru Impreza WRX PPP S11JAR
2003 SubarU Impreza WRX STi PPP S11JAR
2004 Subaru Impreza WRX STi PPP S11JAR
2004 Jeep Cherokee 2.7 CRD VO04VSV
2004 Jeep Wrangler 4.0 ??04??
2004 Mitsubishi EVO 8 FQ 330 S11JAR
2003 Audi S3 225 S11JAR
2004 Lotus Exige Touring ??04??
2004 VW Golf GT TDi S11JAR
2004 Subaru Forester STi S11JAR
2005 VW Golf GTi VF55YPK
2006 Nissan Pathfinder Aventura S11JAR
2007 Renault Grande Espace Dynamique S S11JAR
2007 BMW 120D M Sport BK56URO
2008 Mini Cooper D YC58XLF
2009 BMW 118D M Sport S11JAR
*
Bikes:
1990 Honda Dominator 650 H8AMR
2004 Honda CBR 600RR ??04??
2002 Ducati 748S WX54FVR
2006 Suzuki GSXR 750 **06***
2004 Ducati 749R HX55FKG
2008 Ducati 1098S S11JAR
*
Favourite non owned car i've driven is a friends SL65 AMG - V12 bi-turbo, massive power, massive torque steer!


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Like changing your cars....:lol:

Some great cars in amongst that list...:thumb:

How can a SL65AMG have torque steer when it's RWD...._


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

The amount of power 600+ bhp, even with a dead straight wheel a very firm grip is needed when you plant your right foot.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Corsa D Driver: What do you work as, i assume you get to do this at work?


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

*OWNED....*

_Ford Fiesta (Super-sport replica) UGG761W
Ford Fiesta XR2 A36 TGD
Renault 11 Turbo
Renault 21 Turbo
Audi 100 2.2 Quattro G89 MGE
Vauxhall Corsa SRi L249XGB
Mazda MX3 1.8 V6 originally K849MUS H15 MXE - Should have kept plate....
Audi A4 1.8T S771RSU
Alfa Romeo GTV Lusso P51PBH 
Mercedes SLK 350 SA04JCS
Mazda RX8 SA04BCS
Smart ForTwo Springtime Cabrio WC05XCG
Smart ForTwo Brabus Coupe VX05XLU
Jaguar S Type FA04SKE
Smart Roadster Brabus Coupe BJ54YRE - Still own
Porsche Cayenne 4.5 S RA55XSR -Still own

Private Plate on my cars for last 10+ years, Numbers above original registration marks...._

*Driven....Only interesting car's listed....:lol:*

_Audi 200 Quattro
BMW M3
BMW M3 Convertible
Ferrari 360 Modena
Ford Escort Cosworth
Ford Sierra Cosworth
Ford Sierra Sapphire Cosworth
Honda Accord Type R
Honda Civic Type R
Honda CRX
Honda Legend
Jaguar S Type R
Lexus RX400H
Lexus SC430
Lister Jaguar XJS
Opel Manta GTE
Porsche 911
Peugeot 205 GTi 1.9
Peugeot 405 Mi16
Renault 5 GT Turbo
Renault Alpine GTA
Range Rover Supercharged
Range Rover Sport HST
Vauxhall Astra GTE
Vauxhall Vectra VXR

I'm sure I've missed a few....:driver:_


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

1995 Nissan Maxima GV30
1990 Toyota MR2 Twin Turbo 
2000 Mercedes-Benz S320 - AMG Kit
2007 Dodge Charger SXT for sale now !


----------



## SparklesFylde (Jan 28, 2010)

Owned

Escort 1.3GL 1981
Orion ghia 1.6 1986
Xr3i 1986 & 1988
Xr2i 1990
Mondeo 1991
Calibra 1991
BMW518 1992
Focus 1997
Puma 1999
Fiesta 2003
407 Peugeot 2004
Mitsubishi Lancer Evo 5
180gti 206 Peugeot 2004
Astra 1.8 SRi 2001
Audi TT 225 Roadster 2000
transit 280 100 2004

Driven
ferrari 360
Aston martin V8 Vantage
Aston Martin DB7
Porsche Cayanne turbo
Range rover VOGUE 
Range ROVER SPORT 
bmw 760
BMW 325
BMW 320
BMW 630d
BMW 730d
RS Sierra cosworth
RS Escort turbo Series 1 and 2
Mitsubishi Evo 5 6 and 9
Subaru WRX Sti
Rolls Royce Phantom New one
toyota Supra
Merc 320 ML
Merc SLK AMG 
Barabus SLK 
BMW X5 Sport D


----------



## Pendo (Feb 19, 2006)

I do quite a bit of driving for my boss which has included

Ferrari 612
Porsche 991 Turbo S
Range Rover Vogue Overfinch
Merc CL63 AMG
Merc S Class
BMW 7 Series
Lexus RX
Merc GL

Also driven a Ferrari 355 and an Aston Martin vantage around a track in York.

Personally just swapped an Astra VXR for a Vectra VXR

Can't remember much else.


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

Mini Moke
Kia Pride (Driving School Car)
1994 Vauxhall Corsa (Driving School Car)
1991 Fiat Uno 45 J495 RDP
1968 Jaguar MkII 240 (Restoration Project) ULR 512F
1989 Vauxhall Astra 1.3 G101 APH
1988 Ford Orion 1.6i F955 GKL
1984 VW Golf Mk1 1.8 GTi A261 VMH
1989 Ford Escort XR3i G360NKR
1991 Vauxhall Nova 1.4 SR J129 LUT
1996 Vauxhall Tigra 1.6i Chequers R???
1986 VW Golf Mk2 GTi 8v D882 FWD
1995 Peugeot 106 Rallye N???
1996 Dodge Viper GTS
2000 Citroen Saxo VTR W695 TKE
1991 Porsche 944S2 H31 DNJ
1996? Peugeot 406 Estate
1995 Toyota MR2 T-Bar
2000 Ford Fiesta 1.25 Zetec
2002 Ford Focus ST170
2002 Ford Focus 2.0i Zetec CY02 CVS
1974 BMW 2002 TMB
1987 Ferrari 328 GTB E187 XUA
1973 Porsche 911 Carrera 2.7 RS (Replica) WSP 4L
1972 Jaguar E-Type V12 Roadster SMP 8M
Chrysler PT Cruiser
1980 Porsche 911 Turbo CFR 376V
1977 Ferrari 308 GTS TIL 1009
Chesil (Porsche) Speedster
Mercedes S320
1977 Daimler 4.2 Coupe
Ferrari 348 TS
1999 Subaru Impreza Turbo
1988 Mercedes Benz 300SL
Triumph Dolomite Sprint
2000 Saab 93 Cabriolet
2005 Mitsubishi Evo VIII LD54 CLZ
1999 Mercedes E55 AMG
2005 Ford Mustang 4.6GT
2006 Honda S2000
Rolls Royce Silver Spirit
Lancia Fulvia HF
Lamborghini Murcielago
Lotus Exige S2
Daimler Super V8
2006 Subaru impreza WRX 2.5
1974 Jaguar E Type V12
1989 Bentley Eight
2007 Audi TT Roadster
2006 BMW Z M Coupe VO56 EUH
Ferrari 308 GT4 (Actual car used on Wheeler Dealers) ORC 728P
2006 Audi Q7 S Line 3.0 Tdi NH57 BMZ
2006 Mazda RX8
2005 Maserati Quattroporte
Aston Martin V8 Oscar India 966 GYT
2000 BMW M5 E39
2000 BMW M Roadster
1988 BMW M635CSi
2007 Porsche 997 Carrera S
2001 Porsche 996 Cabriolet
BMW Z1
Jaguar XK150 3.8 'S' 
2006 Ford Mustang V6 Convertible
2000 Ferrari 360 Modena F1 Y362HET
1977 Mercedes 450SL
1969 Ford Mustang Convertible
1964 Jaguar E-Type S1 3.8 FHC
1995 Lotus Elan S2
2001 Maserati 3200GT FJ51NEF
1964 Mercedes 230SL Pagoda
1977 Porsche 911 Carrera 3.0
1987 Porsche 911 Turbo E911 RUM
1999 TVR Chimaera 4.0
1978 Aston Martin V8 Vantage specification
1975 Peugeot 504 Cabriolet
2000 Audi S3
2006 BMW 320d M Touring
2007 Audi A4 170 TDi Avant
2009 BMW 325i M Coupe

I may have missed a few out!


----------



## mattsbeamer (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm 27 and have driven these on and off road over the years

BMW

85 318i auto Saloon 
89 316i coupe
88 325i Touring
87 735i SE
97 740i 4.4 V8
94 320i Saloon
95 318ti M42 
96 323i coupe
84 735i
89 535i SE
90 Alpina B12 750iL
94 540i touring
92 850i
00 ACS M5
03 730d

02 320ci Convertible
89 320i touring

Land Rover

86 Range 3.5 V8
98 Range 4.0 SE
56 Range 4.2
92 Disco 2.5 TD

Jaguar 
88 Sov
96 XJ8
07 XJ sov diesel

Merc
02 SL500

Porsche 
Cayenne 4.5s

VW
94 Polo 1.3
00 Polo 1.4
02 Passat estate

Ford
89 Fiesta 1.1L
94 Fiesta 1.8D
02 Ranger 4x4 martini sport
55 ST220
02 Transit SWB 2.0 

Honda
07 Jazz

Vauxhall
94 1.2 corsa
03 1.2 Corsa
55 Morvano Co-op

Suzuki
99 Swift x 2

Volvo
940

Pug 405 estate

Thats what i can remember off the top of m head


----------



## Pink_Floyd (Nov 11, 2007)

Driven:

Citroen Saxo 1.1
Classic Mini 1000
Peugeot 309 GTi
Nissan Micra
VW Polo (classic shape)
Vauxhall Corsa
Porsche Carrera 4
Audi TT Mk11
VW Scirocco (140) 
Vauxhall Astra Twin Top
Fiat 500

Owned:

Vauxhall Astra 2.0i Sport
Audi TT 1.8t (225) 
Mini Cooper S
VW Golf GT Sport (140)
Toyota Hilux
Mazda RX8 (192)
Subaru Impreza WRX STi


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

2011 *BMW X5* 3.0 M-Sport
2011 *BMW 530d* 3.0 M-Sport
2010 *Seat Exeo* 2.0


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

"driven"

Austin mini 998
Rover mini 35
Peugot 207
Vauxhall Vectra
Vauxhall Corsa


"moved"

Skoda Octavia
Range Rover classic


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

Only 17 but heres a list off the top of my head...

1998 Honda Civic 1.4 x3
1991 Honda Civic 1.3
1991 Honda Civic 1.6 SiR
1992 Honda Civic 1.6 VTi (195bhp proven)
1994 Honda Civic 1.6 SiR (with launch control, great fun lol)
1994 Honda Civic 1.5 x2
1996 Honda Civic 1.6 SiR
1998 Honda Civic 1.8 Type R (stupidly quick and ridiculously loud)
1976 Ford Escort 2.0
1986 Toyota Corolla 1.6 GT Coupe x3 (great craic to be had in these)
1990-something Nissan 180SX x3 (2 1.8 Turbos and 1 2.0 Turbo)
2002 VW Passat 1.9 TDi
2008 VW Passat 1.9 TDi
2001 VW Golf 1.9 TDi
2005 Range Rover Sport 2.7TDV6
2004 Honda Accord 2.2 i-CTDi
2002 Mitsubishi L200
2004 Jaguar X-type 2.0 Sport
1998 Nissan Micra
2004 Toyota Corolla 1.4
2001 Isuzu Trooper 3.1D

Heap more than this just can't remember because they're even more boring than this.

It actually astonishes me how many people on here have no experience driving any cars with even a hint of power or fun about them.


----------



## Col24980 (Jun 28, 2011)

I used to be a mechanic in central London so I got to drive some pretty special cars, some my faves are:
Ferrari 355
Ferrari 550
Aston Martin v8 vantage
Aston Martin DB7
Aston Martin. Vanquish 
Merc E55 amg
Detamsso pantera
Lamborghini countach, only in for MOTsone er really drove
Merc SL600
Range rover sports (petrol and diesel)
Caterham 
Aston Martin DB5
BMW z4 m coupe
Bmw850

I'm not living in dream world, I have pics of me working on some of them somewhere.


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Fiat 127 Sport
Ford Transit Mk 1,2,3,5,6,7
Ford Escort Mk1 Cosworth
Mercedes Sprinter
Toyota Hilux (my own)
Toyota Supra TT
Toyota MR2
Chevrolet Corvette '89 (my own)
Lamborghini Diablo SV '96
Ferrari F430
Honda Crx 
Honda Civic Sir


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

98 polo tdi
02 polo tdi
Mk2 00 ibiza 1.4
01 golf 1.9
01 golf gti
06 fabia vrs 

Then through work-
04 911
05 golf gti
08 tribeca 
10 forester

Then a friends 90 ferrari 348 ts, 00 vx220T and another friends exige. 
Only ones driven for a decent length of time are those at the top (my own or family cars) and the ferrari as i drove it back and to the NEC for the classic motor show last year as he drove a simirlarly aged 911 turbo


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

My own 

1.2 Clio Dynamique
2.0 Clio 182
2.0 Clio 197
3.0 Clio V6
1.1 106
1.2 Clio Authentique 

Varouse

Bmw 330
Bmw 335 ?
Audi R8
Pug 307
1.6 E reg Fiesta
Alfa Mito


So not a great deal or very exciting


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Merc ml320
Volvo c70 
Saab 93 ttid
Peugeot 206cc 2.0
Mazda premacy (yuck!)
Ford mondeo zetec 
Mitsubishi shogun 3.0
Mercury grand marquis (while in middle east - hilarious)
Vw golf gti x2
Escort cosworth
Sierra sapphire cos 4x4
Tvr Griffith 500 
Vauxhall calibra 4x4 turbo
Nissan 300zx twin turbo
Xr3i cabriolet
R5 gt turbo (my first new car)
Fiat 131 supermirafiori sport (ahhh memories!)

Loads of other non memorable ones between :lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Mercedes CLS Blue-efficiency Sport (11 plate)
Toyota Avensis (12 plate)
Ford Galaxy (61 plate)
VW Golf GT (140bhp) (12 plate)
Mazda 323 (51 plate)
BMW X5 M-Sport (61 plate)
Chevrolet Spark (pile of $hit!!)
Peugeot 107
Toyota Aygo
Vauxhall Astra SRI (11 plate)
VW Caddy (12 plate)
Seat Leon
Seat Exeo
Seat Ibiza (new shape)
VW Passat (61 plate)


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Probably couldn't list them all of the top of my head.

Ford Sierra
Couple of different Ford Focuses
Couple of different Ford Galaxys
Ford Fiesta
Volkswagen Jetta
Couple of different Volkswagen Polos
Toyota Yaris
Nissan Note
Honda Civic
Vauxhall Astra
Vauxhall Zafira
Vauxhall Corsa
Toyota Corolla
Toyota Urban Cruiser
Land Rover Defender
Renault Clio
Smart fortwo
Citroen Relay
Mercedes 810d
Renault Master
Ford Transit


Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

erm...

blue one,
5 x silver one,
3 x red ones,
2 x black ones,
green one,
big yellow one,

...am sure there are more!


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

J1ODY A said:


> erm...
> 
> blue one,
> 5 x silver one,
> ...


*punch* Yellow car!

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

erm.....

xsara 1.8
clio 1,2
mondeo 2.0
insignia 2.0
fiesta 57 plate
fiesta new shape
corsa D 1.4 auto 
corsa D 1,4
corsa C 1.2
corsa B 1.0
volvo s40 1.8
meriva
chevy laceti.... hired it lol
ford ka

all distinctly average

currently driving mk4 golf

beats the above any day


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

In order of ownership:
1966 Mustang
1988 Mercury Tracer
1982 Volvo 240
1989 Dodge Caravan
1994 Olds 88
1986 Saab 9000 Turbo
2000 Chevy Malibu
2003 Merc C320
2004 Subaru Forrester XT
2005 MINI Cooper S cabrio
2010 Lexus IS350C
1994 Jaguar XJS


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Owned so far (20)
Honda Civic Sport
VW Golf 1.9TDi
VW Golf 2.0GT Tdi
Honda Integra DC5
Vauxhall VXR Astra Nurburgring

Driven:
Porsche 911 C4S
E92 M3
Range Rover Sport
BMW X5 4.8i
Maserati Granturismo
Honda Civic Type R
VW Caddy
Fiat Panda
BMW 330D
Audi A4 Black Edition
Lexus IS200
VW Polo
VW Fox
VW Golf R32
Ford Focus RS Mk2
BMW 335D
Aston Martin DB9

To name a few, there are plenty more, will edit when I can be bothered to think of more lol!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

sirkuk said:


> *punch* Yellow car!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


Not my choice... It was a Hummer H2


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Proton persona
A 91 fiesta popular plus
Peugeot 306 
Austin Healey
A 1960's ford, cannot remember the name
Renault megane scenic 
The mg/rover range...dont laugh!
All the newer ford range (2002 onwards)
All the Mazda range (2002 onwards)
Vauxhall vectra, corsa, Astra, zafira.
Kia sarento, Sportage.
BMW 540 touring, 325 sport, 325 convertable, 330d sport, 12plate 525d, 3.0d and 4.4p x5's
VW mk1 golf gl/gti. Mk2 gti. Mk3 vr6. Mk4 v5/1.8t. Mk5 fsi, corrado vr6, mk2 scirocco.
landrover discovery
Honda civic type R
Daimler jag xjs (I think)
Mini cooper s
Can't think of any more


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

This is a severe test of my failing memory apart from my own cars which all started with the word Ford!

Ford Anglia
Ford Escorts Mk 1 and 2 and RS Turbo
Sierra
mondeos Mk 1,2,3,4

Driven
Ford Granada 2.8 Ghia X
Peugot 604 (don't see many of them around)
Daimler Limosuine
Daimler Soverign Jaguar
Ford Minster
Ford Grosvenor Limosuine
Rolls Royce Siver Shadow
Bentley Continental
Granada Scorpio
Bentley Continental
BMW X5
Discovery
Jaguar Xks
Porsche 911 Clubsport
Audi A8
Ferrari 328 GTS
Porsche 911 Turbo
Porsche Cayenne
Porsche Panamera
Mercedes Gl 420
Mercedes S500
Mercedes S63 (pick of the bunch)
Cadillac Escalade ( the runt of the bunch)
Swift Motorhome
Various vans, minibuses and a 53 seater coach (illegally)


----------



## Duke Wellington (Dec 1, 2009)

Alfa Romeo	146, 156
Audi A3, A4 Cabriolet, RS4
Austin	Mini Metro
Bentley	Continental Flying Spur
BMW 320, 325, 328
Citroen	C4, C5
Chrysler	Alpine, Voyager 
Ford Anglia, Capri, Focus, Escort (inc XR3i), Galaxy, Mondeo (inc ST200), Sierra, Mustang
Isuzu Trooper
Jaguar	S Type
Jeep Wrangler
Land Rover	Defender, Range Rover Sport
Lexus IS200
Mazda	323
Mercedes	A Class, C Class, E Class
Nissan	Micra
Peugeot	106, 205, 206, 306, 307, 309, 405, 406
Polski Fiat	125P
Porsche	911
Renault	Megane
Rover 214, 2000
Seat Alhambra
Skoda	120, Fabia
Subaru	Tribeca
Talbot	Horizon, Samba, Sunbeam
Vauxhall	Astra, Cavalier, Viva
VW Beatle, Golf, Jetta, Passat, Sirocco
Volvo S40, V40, V50

Those are the cars I can remember.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

my own cars

Fiat Uno 1.0 Ie Fire 
mk3 golf Driver 
mk3 golf Gti 8v
Peugeot 306 phase 2 hdi
mint condition ford sierra saphire 1.8.
mk3 golf Gti 16v
mk3 golf 1.9 D best car ive ever owned.
Current car Peugeot 406 mk2 2.0 hdi estate

Other ive driven.

Ford Seirra estate 1.8
Ford mondeo mk1
Ford mondeo mk2
Ford mondeo mk3
Renault Kangoo 1.9 (heap of ****)
Ford Transit connect lwb highcab TDCI (not bad)
Austin mini
toyota avensis
vw polos
1000's of Audi 2003-7 A3, A4, A6, A8's All engines n specs.
1000's of Skoda's 2003-7 All engines n specs best by far was the Fabia VRS
1000's of vw 2003-7, Transporter carravels, LT vans, chassic cabs etc all engines n specs.
1000's of BMWs 2009 - 2010 All specs 
A few restricted M3 V8's
1 De-restricted M5 Estate V10 (was a bit slow)
lots of 3.0 diesels 3 n 5 series
lots of 3.5 diesels 3 n 5 series
lots of 1 series 123 diesels
vw golf vr6 highline
Ford RS focus with a stage one mountune pack 340 ish bhp
vw corrado with a 200+ 1.8 turbo engine (quickest car ive driven bar the RS)

Probably loads more but cant remember lol


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Today:

2011 Range Rover Vogue SE TD 'V8' 4.4litre - :argie:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've never sat and thought about cars I've driven but here goes - 

Peaugeot 106 1.1
Renault Megane 1.6 (MKI)
Renault Clio 1.2 Oasis (MKI)
Ford Fiesta 1.1 (MKIII)
Renault Clio 1.2 Grande (MKII)
Ford Fiesta 1.25 (MKIV)
Renault Clio 1.4 Alize (MKII)
Peaugeot 306 1.6 automatic
Renault 19 1.4 RT
RenaultSport Clio 172
Mitsubishi Shogun 3.5 V6
Peaugeot 106 Quicksilver
Ford Focus LX
Ford Fiesta Zetec-S (MKV)
Ford SportKa
RenaultSport Megane 225 (2005)
RenaultSport Megane 225 (2006)
RenaultSport Clio 182 Cup
Renault 5 Prima 1.4 
Renault Clio 1.4 RT
VW Lupo Sport
Jeep Cherokee
Kia Picanto
Rover 25 1.6
Renault Megane 1.6 Dynamique
Renault Twingo 1.2 TCE Gordini
RenaultSport Twingo 133 
RenaultSport Twingo 133 Gordini
Alfa Romeo Mito 1.4T
Alfa Romeo GTV V6
BMW Mini Countryman Cooper-S
Toyota MR2 MKI
Peaugeot 207 CC
Landrover Series II ('64)
Renault Kangoo

I'm sure there's a few others in there but those are the ones I can remember when I think about it.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Today:

2012 Volvo XC90 (with only 11 miles on the clock!)


----------



## Johnboy82 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hmmm? Good questions, I'll take a stab at it?

1989 VW Polo (1st Car)
1990 Vauxhall Cavelier
1991 Seat Ibiza
1991 Proton (Not sure the exact model)
1992 Vauxhall Astra
1998 Citroen Xsara VTS
1998 Honda Civic
2000 Rover 25
2001 Aston Martin DB7
2002 Rover 25
2002 Vauxhall Corsa
2003 Focus ST170
2003 Mondeo
2005 Suzuki Grand Vitara
2005 Vauxhall Vectra
2006 Vauxhall Astra
2006/7/8 BMW 1 series (All models)
2006/7/8 BMW 3 series (All models)
2006/7/8 BMW 5 Series (All models)
2006/7/8 BMW X5 (All Models)
2008 BMW X6
2007 Mini Cooper S
2007 Mini Cooper Clubman
I used to work for BMW dealership and my company car changed almost on a daily basis
2006 Porsche Cayenne
2006 Mazda RX8
2006 VW Polo
2005 Porsche Boxster
2006 Volvo XC90
2007/8 Saab 9-3
2007 Renault Laguna
2007 Vauxhall Astra
2007 Fiat Bravo T-Jet (Current Car)
2008 Fiat 500
2008 Vauxhall Corsa
2008 Ford Mondeo
2008 Merc C-Class (various models)
2008 Range rover Vogue
2006/7/8 Ford transit/connect (various models)
2006/7/8 Merc Sprinter
2006/7/8 VW Caddy
2006/7/8 VW Transporter
2006/8 VW Passat
2008 Vauxhall Vectra
2008 Vauxhall Antara
2008 Vauxhall Astra VXR
2008 Vauxhall Corsa VXR
2010 Fiat Punto

I think thats everything but I'm sure that there will be a few that I've missed as I used to be a driver for a hire company so would get 6/7 diffwerent cars per day to move about branches etc.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I've just included the most interesting in approximate order: -

2001 Impreza STi
2002ish Golf GTI
2003 Toyota Corolla T-Sport
2006 Focus ST
2006 Corolla T-Sport Compressor
2006 350Z
2006 320bhp Impreza STi
2007 B7 RS4
Late 90s Classic Impreza uk2000
2002 340/360bhp Impreza STi
Late 90s 400bhp Impreza RA
2007 Leon FR
late 90s Ferrari 355 Spider
2012 Subaru XV


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Today:

'61' plate BMW 330d M-Sport - booootiful!! :argie:
'61' plate Mercedes-Benz E-Class


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Owned / co cars

82X Cortina 1.6L
83Y Fiat 127 "Super" (no, I don't know either...)
86C Metro VdP
88E MG Metro
88F Escort 1.4L
94K Escort 1.4LX
94K Astra 1.4GLS
95M Escort 1.8Si
88E XR2
96N Peugeot 406 2.0GLX
91J Rover 214SLi
98R Megane Classic 1.6
96P Astra 1.6 Sport
99V Accord 1.8LS
02 Laguna Dynamique dCi120
95 Eunos 1.6 auto
04 Astra SRi EXP CDti120
98R Ka3
05 Vectra SRi CDti150
08 Saab 93 Vector Sport 150
03 Clio Dynamique 1.2
98 328i Sport
09 SMax Titanium X Pack 138TDCi
07 Megane Dynamique 1.6VVT (still have)
09 SMax Titanium Sport Pack 138 TDCi (still have)
88E 205 GTi Mi16
91J 205 1.9GTi (still have)

Driven

Not that many really;
Mk5 Golf GTI
E36 325i track car - on a track
F355 - on a track
996 Turbo
DB7 Vantage
550 Maranello
Lexus IS200
Renault Master
Various other white vans (rented) - more fun than any Ferrari


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

this should be limited to anyome under 25 as i sure don't remember all of them.....but here are some i do.

since the 80's
Ford Escort (rosso red of course)
Ford Orion
Nissan Sunny
VW Polo Coupe
Volvo 240 Estate (or was it 245?)
Jaguar XJS V12
Range Rover Vogue
Volvo 340?
Morgan 4/4
Range Rover Vogue again
Lotus Elan SE
Lotus Elan S2
Lotus Esprit S3
Lotus Elise S1
Lotus Elise S2
VW Golf Mk3
Aston Vantage Volante
Aston DB9
Aston DB7
Renault Twingo
Citroen 2CV
Citroen Saxo
VW Polo (horrid purple that was meant to be blue)
VW Polo 6N
VW Polo 9N
VW Golf GT Sport
Porsche Boxster 986
Porsche Boxster 987
Porsche 997
BMW 330i, coupe and convertible
BMW 740
BMW 5 series (can't remember which it was)
BMW 840
BMW Z4
BMW X5
Morgan +8
Toyota Aygo
GM Blazer
Buick Century
Kia Sorrento
Vauxhall Astra
Vauxhall Corsa
Saab 9000
Saab 900 coupe and the old convertible
Mercedes SLK (190 i think?)
VW Polo Sport thingy
UMM Jeep
Mini Moke(s!)
Mini 25
Mini Mayfair
Jaguar Sovereign


Loads more.....can't remember all of them....still no Ferrari


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Today:

*Mercedes CLS 350*









61 plate VW Passat 2.0litre


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Do you work for hertz or something


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Today:

2011 *Range Rover Sport 'Autobiography'* 3.0litre


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Today, thanks to the D5 being in for it's service & MOT, I'm driving this...

Switched to a link as I didn't realise the pic was so mahoosive

And it's doing a cracking job of confirming why I hate petrols.


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

hi guys,have driven

fiesta mk1 owned
metro advantage owned!
orion 1.8ighia 16v owned
rover 216 se cabriolet still own
vw camper still own
peugeot 306 xsi wifes old car
peugeot 206 quicksilver wifes
ford focus
1.9 205gti
405 td
mk2 xr2
xr3i cabriolet
mk2 rally car rally day
corsa and fiesta banger raceing
lotus elise,993c2 and a 355 berlinetta supercar experience


----------



## Kimv (May 3, 2012)

VW Golf Country 4x4 (regret having sold it...)
Audi 80
VW Golf IV
Land Rover Defender 110 (gave me the most pleasure)
VW Golf III Cabriolet (big mistake...)
Opel Astra
Opel Vectra GTS (current)
Range Rover Evoque (arriving in June '12)


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Today:

Audi A7 :argie:


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Over the years I have driven various classic Jaguars inc E types, Mk2's, XK's now drive modern Jaguars ie XF XKR XJ etc. For 11 years I drove (and treated patients of course) front line ambulances and RRV's including Volvo V90 hearse in bright yellow with checkered striping etc, MG ZT-T, Vectra v6, Honda CRV, etc etc but the most awesome cars I have driven are a Ferrari F40, Jaguar XJ220, Corvette, Delorean, Aston DB5, Bentley continental


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

Im probably going to end up missing a few, but here goes.
Owned:
Fiat 127
Mazda 323 GT
Ford Escort 1.6
Vauxhall Nova 
VW Polo
vauxhall Senator
Mitsubishi Cordia Turbo
Nissan Cherry Gti
Nissan Cherry Turbo
Toyota Corola GT (fwd - had a few of these)
Toyota Corolla Gti(fwd - have had a few of these)
Toyota Corolla Gt (rwd- ae86)
Citroen XM
BMW 316
BMW 318i
BMW 325iM (have had a few of these)
Audi Quattro Turbo
Mitsubishi Delica L300
Mitsubishi Delica L400 (have had a few and still have one)
Toyota Landcruiser VX (imo the best car in the world - amazingly well built)
Mitsubishi Evo II
Mitsubishi Evo III 
Mitsubishi Evo IV
Mitsubishi Evo V - had a few
Mitsubishi Evo Tommi 
Mitsubishi Evo VII (still have this, but over the years have had more than a few)
Mitsubishi Evo VII MR RS
Mitsubishi Shogun
Cadillac Fleetwood - 1969, still have
Corvette - 1972, still have
Suzuki cappuccino - still have
Mercedes CLS320 (Brabus D6, still have)

Cars driven - I've only listed what I think was interesting as through work, we probably get 3 or 4 cars in every day.
Skyline R34
Skyline R35
Ferrari 360
Ferrari 430
Mercedes E63 AMG
BMW M5, M6, M3
Bentley
Aston Martin DB7
Lamborghini Gallardo (caught fire after a spirited drive!)
Porsche 911 turbo
Jaguar XKR
Audi R8
And being an upholsterer, quite a few vintage cars.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Too many to remember probably.Better things to think about to be fair!
Mercs,Beemers,an Audi or two,Golfs,Peugeots,Citroens,Rovers,A defender,Tractors,FLTs.
Nothing too exotic and nothing brand new either.
Although there is a 508 and an I40 out there with my name booked next to it somewhere.


----------



## Fuzzybrush (Mar 9, 2013)

First car back in 72!!
Austin A35 (paid £25 for ran it for a year and sold it for £25)
Robin Reliant
Hillman Imp
Opel Recorde 1900
Austin 1300GT
Ford Capri 1600 GT XLR
Sunbeam Rapier
Citroen GSA Club
Citroen BX 
Citroen BX 4x4 (worst thing I've ever driven)
Citroen Famille Estate (7 seater)
Citroen CX
Citroen XM (three of these, superb)
Granada Cosworth
Mercedes 190
Pajero
Citroen Zantia (1 HD1 the other V6)
Mercedes 500SEL
Laguna
Fiat Punto (from new and crap!)
Citroen C6 Exclusive
current car Citroen C5 2.7 V6 Exclusive
as you can tell I really like Citroens


----------



## Mr479 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi, 
Driven:
07 fiesta
97 lanoos
94 micra
96 mondeo
12 a7 (very nice! )
04 vogue
08 range rover sport
90 merc c class
96 316i
07 f430
07 Mazda 2
05 colt
00 is200
03 vectra
98 vectra
05 Leon tdi
08 Leon cupra

Owned:
98 micra
94 fiesta
05 corsa c
04 corsa c (miss this!)
05 merc c lass (current)
03 zafira (current)
11 cc (current) 

Sadly ome didn't survive .


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Rereading the thread, forgot about a four door Ford Escort Mk1 1300, in need of a decoke, too.
Lighter than standard due to the amount of holes in it.

It would have been quicker to walk; worse than the 1100 I drove.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Here goes .....

Jag X Types (all engine types)
Jag S Types (all engine types)
Jag XF's (all engine types)
Jag XJ's (All engine types)
Jag XK8's
Jag XK's
Jag XKR 400
Jag XKR 420
Jag XKR 510
Jag XKR 530 Speed Pack
Jag XKR-S
Jag XFR
Jag XFR Stratstone Edition
Jag S Type R
Jag XJR
Jag XJ-R 420
Jag New XJ (all variations)
Jag E Type Series 1
Jag E Type V12
Jag XJ12
Jag XJS 
Jag XJS V12
Jag XK150
Jag XJ220
Jag XJ220 (unregistered)
Jag XJ Limo
Jag XJ Hearse
Jag XJ Hearse (facelift)
Daimler Funeral Car
Aston Martin DB7
Aston Martin DB9
Aston Martin Vanquish
Aston Martin DBS
Ferrari F360 Modena Spider
Ferrari F430 Scuderia
Porsche 911
Porsche 911 Carrera 4
Porsche 911 GT3
Porsche 911 Turbo
Porsche Boxtster
Porsche Boxster S
Porsche Caymen S
Range Rover Sport TDV8
Range Rover Supercharged V8
Land Rover Discovery
Mini 1959
Maseratti 3200GT
TVR Tuscan S
Audi R8 V8
Audi R8 V10
Audi S3
Audi RS3
Audi RS4
Audi RS6
Audi TTR-S
BMW M3
BMW M5
BMW X3
BMW X5
Merc CLS AMG
Merc G Wagon
Hummer H2
Skyline R32 GT-R
Skyline R34 GT-R
Triumph Stag
Ford Focus ST
Ford Fiesta ST
Seat Leon Cupra R
Seat Leon Cupra
Lotus Elise
VX220
Astra VXR GTC
Megane RS 250
Clio Cup 200
Civic Type R
Nissan 350Z
Mazda RX8
Corsa VXR
Astra 888 Coupe 


and probably loads more on top of that (I seriously can't remember them all) . I was a "Car Driver" at Jaguar Cars for around 5 years (hence all the Jags), so was very very lucky to get to drive some rather impressive cars, as well as loads of normal cars too, I have only listed the slightly more stand out ones. Usually around 10-15 different cars per day, driving for upto 10-80 miles per car. I do miss those days, but now work with buses in the engineering department, so not much difference :lol:

James


----------



## MINIMark (Aug 18, 2012)

Owned:

Renault Clio
MINI One

Driven:

Fiat 500
Citroen DS3
Nissan Almera
Seat Ibiza SC
BMW X5
Ford Ka
Ford Fiesta
Honda CR-V
VW Polo
Land Rover Freelander
Hyundai i10 Automatic :lol:
MINI Cooper Countryman
MINI Cooper LCI


----------

